# How do I foster?



## Vinni & Gingi (Jan 14, 2014)

We have a lonely female rat. We cannot commit to get a new one, but I was thinking that we could foster a rat from a shelter temporarily, to keep her company, as long as it is clear that I can return the foster rat any time. How do I go about fostering? We are in NYC.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Find a local rat rescue that needs fosters


----------

